# Low free test after coming off osta



## Royroyroy (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi im a 23 yo male, i was taking ostarine from EA for 6 weeks with no pct for 4 weeks as i read osta didnt need a pct. Then ran anoth 7-8 weeks on osta at a low dose of 10-20mg a day and thought id use arim rx for 3 weeks after cycle just in case. 3 weeks after stopping the arim rx i couldn't get hard at all for a while so I went and got my bloods done. It came back with 
Total test 25 nmol/L
Free test 130 pmol/L 
My doctor was a government doctor and didnt test me estrogen even though i asked him too which is annoying but having kind of normal total test and low free test indicates to me that I have high estrogen from rebounding from the arim rx maybe? It's been over a 2 months since i had my bloods done and i feel slightly better but deffinatly still feel not 100% and having problems gettong it up. What do you guys recommend as im lost as to what I should do and how it got to this point im the first place.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 23, 2018)

Royroyroy said:


> Hi im a 23 yo male, i was taking ostarine from EA for 6 weeks with no pct for 4 weeks as i read osta didnt need a pct. Then ran anoth 7-8 weeks on osta at a low dose of 10-20mg a day and thought id use arim rx for 3 weeks after cycle just in case. 3 weeks after stopping the arim rx i couldn't get hard at all for a while so I went and got my bloods done. It came back with
> Total test 25 nmol/L
> Free test 130 pmol/L
> My doctor was a government doctor and didnt test me estrogen even though i asked him too which is annoying but having kind of normal total test and low free test indicates to me that I have high estrogen from rebounding from the arim rx maybe? It's been over a 2 months since i had my bloods done and i feel slightly better but deffinatly still feel not 100% and having problems gettong it up. What do you guys recommend as im lost as to what I should do and how it got to this point im the first place.



Never used osterine but from everything non biased that I've read Osterine is suppressive and if EA is saying you don't need PCT I think it's irresponsible. 

Get another panel done and see where you're at right now.  Did you get labs before you did this cycle? Any advice you get here is going to be more helpful if you post up some current numbers. Do that asap and get back to us. 

If you live in a state that allows it, get private labs so you can get a full metabolic panel and won't have to worry about your doctor not ordering what you want to see.

As far as rebound, it's more likely that you crashed your E2 running adex for 3 weeks after a tapered SARM cycle  like you did. That was not a good idea for a few reasons.

I strongly suggest that you get completely back to the drawing board before you attempt to run any other drugs..and at 23 you could use a few more years too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2018)

Royroyroy said:


> Hi im a 23 yo male, i was taking ostarine from EA for 6 weeks with no pct for 4 weeks as i read osta didnt need a pct. Then ran anoth 7-8 weeks on osta at a low dose of 10-20mg a day and thought id use arim rx for 3 weeks after cycle just in case. 3 weeks after stopping the arim rx i couldn't get hard at all for a while so I went and got my bloods done. It came back with
> Total test 25 nmol/L
> Free test 130 pmol/L
> My doctor was a government doctor and didnt test me estrogen even though i asked him too which is annoying but having kind of normal total test and low free test indicates to me that I have high estrogen from rebounding from the arim rx maybe? It's been over a 2 months since i had my bloods done and i feel slightly better but deffinatly still feel not 100% and having problems gettong it up. What do you guys recommend as im lost as to what I should do and how it got to this point im the first place.



Did you mix up the numbers for total and free test?

Low test has nothing to do with arimidex

E2 rebound doesn't happen. 

This is what happens when you believe the lies these SARM companies are putting out there. These people make me sick.


----------

